# Carbon handlebar for Look 566?



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I am building a Look 566, so far with Campy Chorus, Easton EA90SL wheels. I am looking for a handlebar and stem and debating if a carbon bar is worth the extra cost over an alloy bar. I have seen some opinions that a carbon bar is of no extra compliance benefit on a carbon frame. Yes - it looks better and matches the bike,and I know after paying what I have for even used components an extra $100 is kinda trivial. But a buck is a buck and I want everything on the bike to not only have a story but add to performance.

What has been the experience of this group? Is there a benefit to a carbon bar on the 566?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

if you're aiming for top performance, carbon will give lowest weight in the handlebar. you will pay for it, but they're lighter.

For my 566, i aimed for best bang/buck/looks and went with the Ritchey WCS Logic II in 40cm width. The exact weight of it on my home scale is 248g. 

carbon will not get you any vibration dampening that you can't achieve with 2 less psi in your front tire, a softer saddle, thicker padded shorts, gloves, or softer handlebar tape.

but it looks like you're already spending a pretty good amt on your 566, so i wouldn't be surprised if you decided to throw down the $$ for carbon. it sure would look good! Ritchey Superlogic is some good stuff.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not see a great weight advantage between a good alloy bar and a carbon one, but yes carbon is lighter at a cost. Thanks for your observation on vibration too. 
I was looking for a "ergo" bend, versus the "anatomic" bend I see on most of the Ritchey and Easton bars. I am considering Deda, FSA, Zipp, 3T.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

3T has some nice stems that would go great with the 566, especially if you have the red pinstripe paint on your bike. http://www.glorycycles.com/3tstems.html

They probably have matching bars and seatpost as well. 

Ritchey makes some nice stuff too.


----------

